

Ask HN:  Do you know of any time travel combinatorial puzzles? - amichail

I've been trying to think of an interesting time travel combinatorial (e.g., Rubik's Cube-like) puzzle, but with no luck so far.<p>Are there any interesting ones I could look at?
======
pookleblinky
This is not quite what you want, but there are quite a few 4D puzzles.

iirc, Scott Kim, who did many of the illustrations for Douglas Hofstadter,
wrote a paper presenting an optical illusion only perceivable in 4 spatial
dimensions ("The Impossible Skew Quadrilateral: A Four-Dimensional Optical
Illusion").

<http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-dimensional_sequential_move_p...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-dimensional_sequential_move_puzzles)

There is a 4D variant of tetris, such as <http://illusions.hu/4dtris/>

------
weaksauce
I don't know if it is exactly what you are looking for but here is a game that
came up a while ago on HN where you need to go back in time and have your
robots do things to allow the other robots to make it to the door:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=244594>

Pretty fun game for a little diversion though it gets old after the 3rd
teeter-totter level.

~~~
amichail
Yes, that's very cool, but can something interesting be done with an abstract
combinatorial puzzle?

